# Cutting slots to overlap plywood panels



## keylime48 (Nov 18, 2005)

Greetings- I'd like to overlap two 3/4" plywood panels using a slot in each- so that the end result when viewed edge-on from above would look like an "X" or cross. Can these slots be safely cut with a router, or should I stick to a jig-saw? If using a Makita 3.5hp router with a 1/2" shank straight bit, do I need to make multiple passes to cut the slot? 

Thanks, a woodworking newbie


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

keylime48 said:


> Greetings- I'd like to overlap two 3/4" plywood panels using a slot in each- so that the end result when viewed edge-on from above would look like an "X" or cross. Can these slots be safely cut with a router, or should I stick to a jig-saw? If using a Makita 3.5hp router with a 1/2" shank straight bit, do I need to make multiple passes to cut the slot?
> 
> Thanks, a woodworking newbie


Hello keylime48, Welcome to the RouterForums 

You can safely cut them with a Router but it would need to be done in Multiple passes, take your time, donot force it and use a straight edge so you can cut the slots straight. To me the quickest and easiest way would be with the jigsaw.

What ever you decide just becareful and clamp your work down.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

keylime48 said:


> Greetings- I'd like to overlap two 3/4" plywood panels using a slot in each- so that the end result when viewed edge-on from above would look like an "X" or cross. Can these slots be safely cut with a router, or should I stick to a jig-saw? If using a Makita 3.5hp router with a 1/2" shank straight bit, do I need to make multiple passes to cut the slot?
> 
> Thanks, a woodworking newbie


Make a simple template to take a 40mm or 30mm template guide then use the 19mm cutter routing in a number of cuts
Tom


----------



## wanart (Aug 4, 2005)

*Slot in plywood*

Hi,

I did exactly this recently with 1/2" MDF. I used a 1/2" straight bit, clamped the two pieces together, and ran along a straight edge to the halfway point plus a sixteenth or two to account for the rounded edges. I ran it in 3 or 4 passes and it came out perfectly. If your bit width matches the thickness of your plywood (3/4"), this should work for you too. If you are using a smaller diameter, you would be better off using a template and edge bushings. Whichever way you need to go, make multiple passes, especially if you clamp the two pieces together.

Good luck with it.
Art


----------



## keylime48 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. Great idea Wanart, clamping the two panels together to cut the slots.


----------

